# 13.3hh New Forest Gelding Lovelyhill Lazurite



## nikk62 (23 March 2012)

Hi,

Please can anyone help me find the whereabouts of a pony I used to own?
He is a 13.3hh blue roan New Forest gelding. He will be rising 9 years old.

His registered name is Lovelyhill Lazurite and he may be known as Larry when he was sold on again.
I believe that he is in the West Midlands area and may have attended the Penkridge and District Riding club events.

I owned him from 4 months old and myself and his next past owner would dearly love to know if he is well and loved 
He was a very special pony to us both.

If you can help in any way I would be very grateful.

Thank you.


----------



## nikicb (23 March 2012)

When did you lose track of where he was?  First result from google is this dating from May 2009.

http://www.newrider.com/forum/showthread.php?t=182188&page=3

And this from 2011:

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...+Lovelyhill+Lazurite&cd=6&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=uk

The second one is in the right area - try contacting the riding club or this person on facebook:

http://www.facebook.com/people/Megan-Somerfield/1824931070


----------



## nikk62 (23 March 2012)

Hi nikicb,

Wow, you're on the ball!  Thank you.

Thank you, but yes we lost track after he was sold in 2009. 
He was then sold on to somebody who didn't gel with him and then onto a mother and daughter I think, but thats all I could find out.

We found the same info as you, but I have been unsuccesful in contacting the lady on Facebook (could be that my message didn't get through)
Also contacted the Ridng club.

If you have any other ideas I would be most grateful. You should do this as a career..................................... 

x


----------



## nikicb (23 March 2012)

nikk62 said:



			Hi nikicb,

Wow, you're on the ball!  Thank you.

Thank you, but yes we lost track after he was sold in 2009. 
He was then sold on to somebody who didn't gel with him and then onto a mother and daughter I think, but thats all I could find out.

We found the same info as you, but I have been unsuccesful in contacting the lady on Facebook (could be that my message didn't get through)
Also contacted the Ridng club.

If you have any other ideas I would be most grateful. You should do this as a career..................................... 

x
		
Click to expand...

No worries.  I do a lot of family history research, so used to googling my way around the internet. 

I have a similar but opposite problem at the moment in that I am trying to find previous owners of one of our ponies and have had no response.  I guess that's the perogative of the other person.  You could put a message on here asking if anyone that is a member of the RC could pm you.  That is what I did and someone has promised to let the previous owner know I'm looking for info next time they see them.  At least you know he was safe and well at least up till recently, which must be a comfort.  Good luck. x


----------



## Dubsie (27 March 2012)

This was a lovely pony that I was eyeing up for my daughter, but he was sold long before we got our act into gear to buy.  I saw that he'd been sold on quickly after he was sold the first time, meanwhile we bought a different NF (also 6 years and 14h but completely different breeding, and a bay). 
I think this was his advert in Preloved, recognised him straight away because I thought what a lovely name for such a pretty pony.

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/101926102/new-forest-pony-for-sale.html

Maybe an advert on Preloved might help you?


----------



## SO1 (28 March 2012)

I have a lovelyhill pony myself 

If you know what year he was last sold on you could get a copy of the new forest studbook for that year, this has a list of all the ponies sold and the name and address of the new owners if they have returned the passport to the breed society to get it transfered to their name.If you go onto NFED and join the new forest pony chat someone on there is bound to have stud books for every year and might be able to have a look through them to see if your pony is in there and provide you with the address details of the last person he was sold on to. I only have the 2008 studbook and he is on the transfer list but that provides only the name and address of the person who bought him in 2007.


----------



## nikk62 (30 March 2012)

Hi Guys,

Thank you for all your replies so far.

nikicb - Thank you for searching for me. I really hope you find out some info on your pony. It is frustrating when you know someone must know something but you don't know how to reach the right person. Good luck to you too, let me know how you get on. 

Dubsie - Thank you for your suggestion. I did think of Preloved, I have placed an ad on Freeads so will give them a go.
I hope you atre pleased with your new pony - The NF are great aren't they? 

SO1 - Thank you for your suggestion too. I have contacted the Breed society and unfortunately he hasn't been updated since 2009 so no luck there!
A great idea for anyone else searching though = Thank you.

Maybe someone from the Riding club could point me in the right direction? 

Please.......................................


----------

